# 12-2-RELEASE i386 is still upgradable via freebsd-update?



## piggy (Nov 2, 2020)

```
% sudo freebsd-update -r RELEASE-12.2 upgrade
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for RELEASE-12.2 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for RELEASE-12.2 from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for RELEASE-12.2 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (i386)
or release (RELEASE-12.2) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.
```

Reading the suggested link:

https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html

i386 seems Tier 1.

So why this fetch errors?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2020)

> 12-2-RELEASE i386 is still upgradable via freebsd-update?


It should, yes. As far as I know there are only problems with the Beaglebone images, those have been pulled. 

I don't have i386 systems to test it myself. The message may just be a red herring though. If there's a connection error somewhere at the start you always get this message, regardless of the reason.


----------



## a6h (Nov 2, 2020)

01. `freebsd-version -kru`
02. Output? 
03. `freebsd-update fetch install`
04. `freebsd-version -kru`
05. Output? 
06. `freebsd-update -r RELEASE-12.2 upgrade`
07. Result?
08. Comment out src option from /etc/freebsd-update.conf i.e. `Components src world kernel` => `Components world kernel`
09. `freebsd-update -r RELEASE-12.2 upgrade`
10. Result?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2020)

getopt said:


> Now it happened that some of this changes were leaked into RELEASE-12.2 so that these CPUTYPES cannot be upgraded until this bug is fixed.


i386 in the context of the message the OP posted refers to the 32 bit install, not an actual CPU type (The 80386 was already dropped quite some time ago).


----------



## piggy (Nov 2, 2020)

```
FreeBS 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC  i386
```

After like 24H, the servers started to fetch metadata, maybe it was a server problem that day?


```
% sudo freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/doc

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 12.1-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 8963 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2020)

piggy said:


> After like 24H, the servers started to fetch metadata, maybe it was a server problem that day?


Possibly. Or something along the path between you and the servers.


----------

